# Forum Home Renovation Television, Computers & Phones  Optus Fusion Free upgrade to 120GB

## m6sports

Just a heads up to anyone on the Optus Fusion plans  
As Optus doesnt tell there loyal customers that they change there plans to the better and you can upgrade without it affecting your contract
i thought i will  :2thumbsup:  
i was on the fusion $79 that included 7Gb of internet and if you went over you get charged both arms and legs for the privlege 
they have just updated the $79 plan to 120Gb  with No Excess Usage charges   
and all you need to do is call them and tell them you want it changed as they wont change it unless you call 
BTW the other plans have been changed as well but as im not advertising for them just go to there website and find out

----------


## boo

Actually they do call to let you know - you may have thought it was a nuisance call from telemarketers at the time (which I did at first). 
They try to boost you up to the next level and get an extra $10/month or so out of you. Just say no and opt for the plan below one or two levels below that and you might even get a much better plan while saving some $$   :Smilie:

----------


## m6sports

They never called me and I have the fusion plan at home and work  
I also mentioned it to both my Mother and Uncel today and they didn't know about it 
So you must have just been a lucky customer  :Wink 1:

----------


## Cheltenham3192

Likewise I had a call several months ago about it. I asked the caller to email me details, but he called back later and said the message had bounced because the Optus email system didn't recognise my email's .id.au domain.  I let it go until I spoke to Optus again when moving house last week and the emailed information came through within minutes. 
I'm upgrading this week.

----------


## barney118

I was heading for some excess charges on the 79 plan and I had to ring them. The only reason I rang was to get my wireless working to use up its capacity until next month, so I found out that they back dated current month and everyone was happy.

----------

